
Ask HN: Mind map like tool for information organization? - tucaz
I love mind maps. However, most tools are somewhat restrictive or &quot;slow&quot; when adding anything other than plain text.<p>Is there any tool that works better with different media?<p>I&#x27;m not sure how to put it into words, but I envision a blank canvas like Prezi (at least when it was launched) where you can structure information with mind maps, add snippets from the web, plain text or even videos&#x2F;images almost like you have an infinite sized table and you lay down all information you have, but in a digital format.<p>It also has to be searchable and potentially offer some sort of outline based on the information you have to easily glance at structure?<p>My intent is to document ideas, tasks, and information that serves as reference.
======
dyeje
Miro might be a good fit. Has good collaboration tools as well.

~~~
tucaz
Holy cow. From the videos I watched it seems like the materialization of what
I was thinking. I will give it a shot. Thank you very much!

Are there more tools like this?

------
asian
Something along the lines of workflowy (never-ending bulletpoints), notion
(preformatted templates for notes), or airtable (tables with extra functions
and collaboration ability)

